# Just Back From Lakeshore!



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, made it back from Lakshore yesterday with our 26KBRS with Fern interior! All went very well with the purchase and the trip home to Ohio. Our two girls were sooooo excited when I backed into the driveway! (I'm not sure I should call it "backing in" it was more like docking a cruise ship on a windy day!). I will definately need more practice backing up!









I was able to put two Max Air covers on it yesterday and installed a Turbo Max. Still need to do the electrical on the fan today. Matress topper going in today. I need to order the top drawer mod kit from Home Depot next.









Thanks for all the information many of you have posted over the years on this site, it was very helpful to us in so many ways!

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Excited, glad to hear everthing went well!









Tami


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Congrats on the new Roo.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats on your new "vessel!" Be sure to post some pix when you can. This is the start of the memory making. Nice floorplan! We have a 28KRS Roo but if we didn't need the room for the "toys" we would have looked into this floorplan. It looks awesome!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations Mark!*








Now the real fun begins! Have a ball with your new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback and a successful docking at home port!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats. Seems that tilt-out drawer is a popular mod. You'd think Keystone would change it to a more useful storage situation.
Enjoy it.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new camper.

Already started mods. Looks like you are dedicated to making the camper 'yours'.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mark,

Enjoy your new trailer!









Mark


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback!
Already started on the mods, I like this guy








Steve


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! Finished the Turbo Max install yesterday. I ended up getting the 12V from the bathroom wall switch. Took a little while for me to figure out how to fish the wire up, but eventually got it. We spent two nights sleeping in it in the drive with the kids. What a blast!









The first night it got down to about 39 degrees.







I used the ceramic heater and it did a good job of keeping the trailer warm.

Next mods B4 the trip are the top drawer pull out and switch some bulbs to a lower wattage and I'm going to add a few shelves in the pantry and the bunk house area.

Can't wait to do the real deal on Memorial Day weekend at Maumee State Park.









Oh, one last critical thing I did was have the first "yell at your spouse when they are spotting you while backing up".







I am not bragging about this, in fact I feel quite bad about it. There has to be a better
way to communicate while backing up.

Thanks again for all your help!









Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Fanatical1 said:


> There has to be a better way to communicate while backing up.
> 
> Mark


either a 2 way radio, or just let dw back 'er in


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Congrats. Seems that tilt-out drawer is a popular mod. You'd think Keystone would change it to a more useful storage situation.
> Enjoy it.


......though I have to say, so many "mods" have already been done on our Cardinal-on order, that it sort of takes all of the fun out of it....'course this coming from the Mod Architect, not the Mod installer


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Congrats on the new TT. It sounds like you're off to a great start.

We're actually heading out to Lakeshore tomorrow ourselves to pick up our new trailer (actually get there on Thursday). Hopefully our experience will be as smooth as yours.


----------

